# VRE dumps Amtrak



## MrEd (Oct 17, 2009)

Virginia Railway Express plans to abandon its 17-year relationship with Amtrak and give an international company its first chance to dabble in the U.S. transportation industry.

On Friday, the VRE Operations Board unanimously voted to award a five-year, $85.7 million contract to Keolis Rail Services America, the U.S. subsidiary of a France-based company. The contract, which has two five-year renewal options, would begin July 1, when Amtrak's contract ends.

....

The only uncertainty, Roeber said, concerns operations in and out of Union Station. Amtrak controls the trains running through the station as well as about a mile of track leading to it.

"The critical question will be how things change at Union Station," Roeber said. "We expect the same level of service, but whether there is any animosity there, you never can tell. We hope it will be a smooth transition and have no impact on our current level of service or our ability to operate."

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...wprss=rss_metro


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Planning and actual happening is two different things, your title suggest this is already happened.


----------



## battalion51 (Oct 18, 2009)

One interesting element will be to see which Amtrak employees that are currently working the VRE base bump out and go over to a Washington or Lorton crew base. There's a lot to be said for national seniority vs. Virginia only seniority.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 18, 2009)

battalion51 said:


> One interesting element will be to see which Amtrak employees that are currently working the VRE base bump out and go over to a Washington or Lorton crew base. There's a lot to be said for national seniority vs. Virginia only seniority.


I would guess at least a few would go with the new contractor... as for the rest isnt Metrolink going to use Amtrak crews? they could head west.


----------



## bretton88 (Oct 26, 2009)

When I saw french company, I immediately thought Veolia!! I'm glad its not them!


----------



## DET63 (Oct 27, 2009)

Dutchrailnut said:


> Planning and actual happening is two different things, your title suggest this is already happened.


The article title "French Firm Beats Amtrak in VRE Bid" was written by someone at _The Washington Post_. Although MrEd's title is somewhat different, both seem to indicate that the new agreement is a done deal, even if the article states that there are one or two more hoops that have to be jumped through before the contract is ratified.


----------



## MrEd (Oct 30, 2009)

Update: Amtrak challenges VRE contract decision

The VRE operations board voted Oct. 16 to award the contract to Keolis, an organization that has never provided rail service in the U.S., said VRE spokesman Mark Roeber.

Amtrak takes issue with Keolis’ inexperience as a rail provider, as Kulm said a major portion of the evaluation is based on performance and experience.

Amtrak’s contract with VRE expires June 30. The Keolis contract, if approved by VRE’s parent organization, the Potomac and Rappahannock Transportation Commission, will begin the next day.

Roeber said Keolis offered to do the job for less money than Amtrak, as well as agreed to a $1.7 million contract start-up fee—$1 million less than what Amtrak proposed.

He also cited locomotive maintenance disputes, of more than two years, as many VRE trains have been plagued by mechanical failure.

Keolis must hire an entirely new operations staff to operate the rail service, but Roeber said all current Amtrak employees will be offered the option to keep their jobs without losing benefits, time off or seniority.

VRE operates two commuter rail lines, from Manassas and Fredericksburg, to Washington, Monday through Friday.

http://www2.insidenova.com/isn/news/local/...decision/46202/


----------



## George Harris (Oct 30, 2009)

MrEd said:


> Update: Amtrak challenges VRE contract decision
> The VRE operations board voted Oct. 16 to award the contract to Keolis, an organization that has never provided rail service in the U.S., said VRE spokesman Mark Roeber. http://www2.insidenova.com/isn/news/local/...decision/46202/


All I can say is, Good Luck, and best to stand back and watch for a while.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 30, 2009)

George Harris said:


> MrEd said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Amtrak challenges VRE contract decision
> ...


Sounds suspiciously like the Cap Metro fiasco with the Red Line here in Austin, dont be shocked if the trains dont run for a few years!Lots of luck!


----------



## justin waldron (Nov 4, 2009)

battalion51 said:


> One interesting element will be to see which Amtrak employees that are currently working the VRE base bump out and go over to a Washington or Lorton crew base. There's a lot to be said for national seniority vs. Virginia only seniority.


I work as a conductor on the VRE and I am almost 100% sure at this point that no one is going to Keolis to work. We will go where our seniority allows us to.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Nov 4, 2009)

justin waldron said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > One interesting element will be to see which Amtrak employees that are currently working the VRE base bump out and go over to a Washington or Lorton crew base. There's a lot to be said for national seniority vs. Virginia only seniority.
> ...


Can you blame them ??? Who wants to work for a foreign outfit, who has no labor contract, where seniority goes out the door and may or may not contribute to Railroad retirement ???

Tranfering to this French outfit is taking the life you have known, and benefits to your family and gamble them away, for a unknwn future.


----------



## MrEd (Nov 5, 2009)

...

Virginia Railway Express officials have denied Amtrak's challenge to a plan to have an international company operate the commuter rail service's trains.

On Oct. 30, Amtrak sent a letter to VRE officials contesting their plan to award a five-year, $85 million contract to Keolis Rail Services America, a U.S subsidiary of a French company. Amtrak has operated VRE trains for 17 years.

Amtrak said that there might have been some "improper scoring" when VRE reviewed the four applications for the operation and maintenance contract that VRE put out to bid in May.

VRE Chief Executive Dale Zehner reviewed the procurement process and found Amtrak's challenge to have no merit, VRE spokesman Mark Roeber said.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...9110402371.html


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dutch and Justin, I don't blame any of you in any way, shape, or form. I've always been a pro-Union guy, and completely agree with you. The only point I was trying to make was it would be an interesting element. When Amtrak lost the MBTA contract a few years ago it seemed like a decent number of people went over to the new outfit. My curiosity lies in what will happen with VRE.


----------

